# Διανομή βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2011 και εξής από ΟΣΔΕΛ: αλλαγή διαδικασίας



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου 2012
Σημαντική ειδοποίηση για τη Διανομή Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2011

Από τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 διενεργείται η διανομή για τα βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν για πρώτη φορά το 2010, με στοιχεία τα οποία μάς παρασχέθηκαν από τη ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ βάσει μεταξύ μας σύμβασης.

Εφεξής ο Οργανισμός μας θα πραγματοποιεί τη διανομή του βάσει στοιχείων που θα συγκεντρώνονται από τον ίδιο *μετά από δήλωση των δικαιούχων*.
(...)
http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=6c568a0ceb200b1aefd4e41e8&id=c1d45a576e&e=56a89b6d7b

ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ.


*ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:* Η νέα διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνα του ΟΣΔΕΛ είναι Σπίτι του Βιβλίου, Θεμιστοκλέους 73, 10683 Αθήνα, Τηλ. 2103849100. Το νέο τηλέφωνο της κας Σανδάλη είναι *2103849102*.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 23, 2012)

_Σήμερα έλαβα από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ το ηλεμήνυμα που ακολουθεί. Όσοι πιστοί και πιστές προσέλθετε._

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ 2011

ΟΣΔΕΛ

Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου 2012
Σημαντική ειδοποίηση για τη Διανομή Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2011

Από τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 διενεργείται η διανομή για τα βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν για πρώτη φορά το 2010, με στοιχεία τα οποία μάς παρασχέθηκαν από τη ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ βάσει μεταξύ μας σύμβασης.

Εφεξής ο Οργανισμός μας θα πραγματοποιεί τη διανομή του βάσει στοιχείων που θα συγκεντρώνονται από τον ίδιο μετά από δήλωση των δικαιούχων. Το σύστημα αυτό εφαρμόζεται ήδη από όλους τους αναπτυγμένους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης στον κόσμο (Η.Π.Α. Αγγλία, Γερμανία, Ισπανία κ.λπ.) και ο ΟΣΔΕΛ έφτασε πλέον στο σημείο να έχει τη δυνατότητα να το υιοθετήσει. Σας πληροφορούμε, λοιπόν, ότι για τη διανομή δικαιωμάτων βιβλίων που εκδόθηκαν το 2011 καθώς και για τις προσεχείς διανομές δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον τα στοιχεία της ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ.

Άμεση προτεραιότητα είναι η διανομή δικαιωμάτων για τη βιβλιοπαραγωγή του 2011, η οποία προβλέπεται να ξεκινήσει τον Νοέμβριο του 2012. Για την ομαλή μετάβαση στο νέο σύστημα ο ΟΣΔΕΛ συγκεντρώνει ήδη, από διάφορες πηγές, στοιχεία της βιβλιοπαραγωγής του 2011. Ωστόσο, για την ακρίβεια και την απαιτούμενη πληρότητα των στοιχείων, παρακαλούμε να συμπληρώσετε και να μας αποστείλετε ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ τη φόρμα, που θα βρείτε στον Ιστότοπο του ΟΣΔΕΛ [αρχείο: "http://osdel.gr/docs/Form.xls"], (περιλαμβάνεται υπόδειγμα και οδηγίες για τη συμπλήρωση των απαραίτητων πεδίων http://osdel.gr/docs/Odigies.pdf,), στο e-mail του Οργανισμού [email protected] μέχρι και την 30ή Σεπτεμβρίου 2012.

Σε περίπτωση που έχουν ήδη δηλωθεί τα στοιχεία των βιβλίων σας στη ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ, σας καλούμε να τα κοινοποιήσετε και στον ΟΣΔΕΛ ηλεκτρονικά επίσης στο [email protected] μέχρι και την 30ή Σεπτεμβρίου 2012. Η διανομή θα βασιστεί στα στοιχεία που θα έχουν συγκεντρωθεί από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ ή θα έχουν δηλωθεί στον ΟΣΔΕΛ από τους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους μέχρι την ημερομηνία αυτή. Συμπλήρωση ή διόρθωση των στοιχείων μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή δεν θα είναι δυνατή. Τα στοιχεία θα κατατεθούν σε συμβολαιογράφο, όπως έχει αποφασιστεί από το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και έχει εγκριθεί από τη Γενική Συνέλευση του Οργανισμού.

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεταβατικής αυτής φάσης για τη βιβλιοπαραγωγή του 2011 θα είμαστε πλέον έτοιμοι ώστε η επόμενη διανομή για τη βιβλιοπαραγωγή του 2012 να βασιστεί αποκλειστικά και μόνον στα στοιχεία που θα δηλώνονται στον ΟΣΔΕΛ από τους ίδιους τους κατόχους πνευματικών (συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, ανθολόγους κ.ά.) και συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων (εκδότες). Σημειώνεται ότι και για βιβλία του 2012 μπορείτε να στέλνετε τα στοιχεία σας από τώρα.

Αγαπητοί δικαιούχοι,

Η διενέργεια διανομής βάσει στοιχείων που δηλώνονται από τους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους στον ΟΣΔΕΛ αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα ανάπτυξης και βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών του Οργανισμού προς τους συμβεβλημένους μαζί του δημιουργούς, εντάσσεται δε στη διαρκή προσπάθεια του ΟΣΔΕΛ να παρακολουθεί τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις σύμφωνα και με τα πρότυπα λειτουργίας των πιο αναπτυγμένων Οργανισμών Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης παγκοσμίως. Έχουμε ήδη πληροφορηθεί ότι ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας (WIPO) πρόκειται να θεσπίσει κριτήρια βάσει των οποίων μία διεθνής Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή θα πιστοποιεί οργανισμούς συλλογικής διαχείρισης ανά τον κόσμο και ο ΟΣΔΕΛ δεν μπορεί να υπολείπεται της διαδικασίας αυτής.

Ελπίζοντας στην ανταπόκριση και τη συνεργασία σας,

Για το ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ
Ο Πρόεδρος

Δημήτρης Παντελέσκος

ΤΑ ΣΥΝΗΜΜΕΝΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΣΔΕΛ ->ΕΔΩ<-, ή για να κατεβάσετε:
(1) Αρχείο με ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΑΣ ->ΕΔΩ<-
(2) ΦΟΡΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ 2011 ->ΕΔΩ<-

- - - -

Εδιτ Τα ΕΔΩ που δεν βγάζει στο τέλος, είναι κατά σειρά:

http://osdel.gr/html/dianomi2011w.html

http://osdel.gr/docs/Odigies.pdf

και ένα εξελάκι που δεν ξέρω πώς επισυνάπτεται


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 4, 2012)

Φίλτατοι, 

παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν έχετε καταλάβει πώς ακριβώς συμπληρώνεται η φόρμα. Με τα στοιχεία της Βιβλιονέτ δεν θα τη συμπληρώσουμε και πάλι; Επίσης, πού στον κόρακα βγάζουμε άκρη με τις εθνικότητες των συγγραφέων; Έχω ένα ρημάδι με τέσσερις νοματαίους και μόνο για τον ένα ξέρω με σιγουριά από πού κρατά η σκούφια του.

Κάθε απάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## rogne (Aug 4, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δυσκολεύεστε, αγαπητέ Κόμη, αφού: "Η διενέργεια διανομής βάσει στοιχείων που δηλώνονται από τους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους στον ΟΣΔΕΛ αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα ανάπτυξης και βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών του Οργανισμού προς τους συμβεβλημένους μαζί του δημιουργούς, εντάσσεται δε στη διαρκή προσπάθεια του ΟΣΔΕΛ να παρακολουθεί τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις σύμφωνα και με τα πρότυπα λειτουργίας των πιο αναπτυγμένων Οργανισμών Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης παγκοσμίως". 

Δεν τον πιστεύετε δηλαδή τον πρόεδρο του ΔΣ; Μήπως δεν είστε αρκετά αναπτυγμένος και βελτιωμένος; Μήπως δεν έχετε εξοικειωθεί ακόμα με την "αποκέντρωση υπηρεσιών"; Μήπως δεν θέλετε να ρωτάτε τι μπορείτε να κάνετε εσείς για τον ΟΣΔΕΛ σας, αλλά επιμένετε να ρωτάτε τι μπορεί να κάνει ο ΟΣΔΕΛ σας για εσάς; :huh:

ΥΓ. Εθνικότητα του δημιουργού είναι η δική μας ως μεταφραστών, όχι του συγγραφέα/των συγγραφέων: όλοι δηλώνουμε μόνο τον εαυτό μας ως δημιουργό, όχι όλους τους πιθανούς δημιουργούς ενός βιβλίου. Κατά τ' άλλα, υποθέτω κι εγώ ότι από τη biblionet θα συνεχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε τα στοιχεία, μέχρι τουλάχιστον να καταργηθεί κι αυτή. Έπειτα ίσως μπορούμε να δηλώνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, ποιος ξέρει...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 4, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Φίλτατοι,
> 
> παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν έχετε καταλάβει πώς ακριβώς συμπληρώνεται η φόρμα. Με τα στοιχεία της Βιβλιονέτ δεν θα τη συμπληρώσουμε και πάλι; Επίσης, πού στον κόρακα βγάζουμε άκρη με τις εθνικότητες των συγγραφέων; Έχω ένα ρημάδι με τέσσερις νοματαίους και μόνο για τον ένα ξέρω με σιγουριά από πού κρατά η σκούφια του.
> 
> Κάθε απάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη.




Αγαπητέ Κόμη, αυτοσχεδιάζοντας σε απόλυτο βαθμό, θα απαντήσω ότι μόλις επιστρέψουν από τις άδειές τους οι αρμόδιοι του εκδ. οίκου με τον οποίο συνεργάζομαι, θα τους ζητήσω επίσημη λίστα -με τη βούλα- των βιβλίων που μετέφρασα μέσα στη χρονιά που πέρασε (τίτλο πρωτοτύπου, όνομα συγγραφέα και ISBN). Άλλη λύση πέρα απ' αυτή δεν έχει κατεβάσει ακόμη η γκλάβα μου. Οπότε προσυπογράφω την κατακλείδα.
Επίσης μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να ρωτήσουμε την εξυπηρετικότατη κυρία Σανδάλη όταν έρθει η ώρα ;)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 24, 2012)

Bump. Καμιά άκρη κανείς; Κάνα τηλεφώνημα στην καλή κυρία;


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

Εγώ τους έστειλα τη φόρμα που ζητούσαν για το 2012 στις 23/7, και παράλληλα τους ρωτούσα 2 πράματα:

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, αν εκδοθεί κι άλλο βιβλίο το 2012, θα σας στείλω δεύτερη φόρμα, με την καινούργια εγγραφή. Σωστά;

Έχω άλλο ένα ερώτημα: πώς κατοχυρώνομαι ότι πράγματι σας απέστειλα μια φόρμα;

Σήμερα, βλέποντας το ερώτημα του Κόμη, μόλις έστειλα νέο ιμέιλ:
"στις 23 Ιουλίου σας έστειλα τα παρακάτω ιμέιλ, στο οποίο δεν μου απαντήσατε, αν και τα ερωτήματα που σας έθεσα είναι ουσιώδη. Μπορώ να ελπίζω;"


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 24, 2012)

Εμ, Costas, νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για την παραγωγή του 2011, και θα τα πούμε για την του 2012, άρα το πρώτο ερώτημα δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα; Τι δεν έχω καταλάβει; Είναι ακόμα πιο ζοφερά τα πράγματα απ' ό,τι νόμιζα;


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

Νομίζω (τότε που το έστειλα) ότι δεν λέει να μη στείλεις την παραγωγή του 2012 καθώς εξελίσσεται. Το δε ερώτημα περί του πώς κατοχυρώνεσαι έχει γενική ισχύ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 24, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το δε ερώτημα περί του πώς κατοχυρώνεσαι έχει γενική ισχύ.



ENNOEITAI!


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

Μόλις μου ήρθε η εξής απάντηση:

Your \ mail concerning "=?UTF-8?B?UmU6IM6mz4zPgc68zrEgzrLOuc6yzrvOr86/z4UgMjAxMiAtIM6azr/Phc+BzrXOvM6t?=" was well received.

Μου φαίνεται δεν θα το αποφύγω το τηλεφώνημα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2012)

Τώρα μού ήρθε κανονική απάντηση:

Επιβεβαιώνουμε την ορθή λήψη του αρχείου που μας στείλατε. Εάν εκδοθεί νέο έργο μέσα στο 2012 μπορείτε να μας στείλετε αρχείο με το νέο έργο. Σε εύλογο διάστημα μετά την καταληκτική ημερομηνία που θα οριστεί για τη βιβλιοπαραγωγή του 2012 θα αναρτηθεί ο κατάλογος της Βιβλιοπαραγωγής του έτους αυτού, στον οποίο θα έχετε πρόσβαση για να επιβεβαιώσετε την ορθότητα των στοιχείων σας.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 30, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, βρε παιδιά, αν ακουστώ άσχετος, αλλά για ποιο 2012 μιλάτε; Για βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν το 2011 δεν πρέπει φέτος να πάρουμε χρήματα; Ή άλλαξε κάτι; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 30, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Συγγνώμη, βρε παιδιά, αν ακουστώ άσχετος, αλλά για ποιο 2012 μιλάτε; Για βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν το 2011 δεν πρέπει φέτος να πάρουμε χρήματα; Ή άλλαξε κάτι;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Αυτή την απορία εξέφρασα κι εγώ παραπάνω; Δεν μας φτάνει το 2011, πρέπει να ενημερώνουμε σε τακτή βάση και για το εκάστοτε τρέχον έτος;


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2012)

Δεν πρέπει, αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται. Τι το τόσο περίεργο;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 30, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν πρέπει



Αυτό μου αρκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 1, 2012)

Ύστερα από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα γνωρίζουν οριστικά για τις διανομές λίγο πριν τις γιορτές και μου ζήτησαν να ξαναπάρω κατά τις είκοσι Δεκεμβρίου.
Μην ξεχνιέστε, ε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δευτέρα 23 Ιουλίου 2012
> Σημαντική ειδοποίηση για τη Διανομή Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2011
> 
> Από τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 διενεργείται η διανομή για τα βιβλία που εκδόθηκαν για πρώτη φορά το 2010, με στοιχεία τα οποία μάς παρασχέθηκαν από τη ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ βάσει μεταξύ μας σύμβασης.
> ...





bernardina said:


> _Σήμερα *[σημ Λεξιλογίας: 23/7/2012]* έλαβα από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ το ηλεμήνυμα που ακολουθεί. Όσοι πιστοί και πιστές προσέλθετε._
> 
> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ 2011




Σήμερα τηλεφώνησα στον ΟΣΔΕΛ και τσεκάρισα ότι οι μεταφράσεις μου που εκδόθηκαν το 2012 είναι ήδη στη δική τους βάση, πια, οπότε, όπως μου είπαν, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω άλλη ενέργεια (με άλλα λόγια, να ενημερώσω ειδικά). Φυσικά, μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό για άλλους συγγραφείς ή μεταφραστές, οπότε ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να επικοινωνήσετε στο τηλέφωνο. Θα σας ζητήσουν τα στοιχεία σας και τα στοιχεία των έργων σας, οπότε αν τα έχετε έτοιμα από πριν, υποθέτω ότι θα διεκπεραιώσετε το ερώτημά σας πιο γρήγορα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2013)

Είχες στείλει ραπόρτο για τις μεταφράσεις σου αυτές στον ΟΣΔΕΛ ή μπήκαν μόνες τους στη βάση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2013)

Δεν είχα στείλει, δεν ξέρω πώς μπήκαν (και δεν ρώτησα...)
Ίσως στέλνουν απευθείας οι εκδότες (που είναι και αυτοί μέλη του ΟΣΔΕΛ).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2013)

*Τετάρτη 4 Ιουλίου 2013*

*ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ 2012*


Αγαπητοί δικαιούχοι,

Σε συνέχεια της επιτυχημένης τρέχουσας Διανομής, η οποία βασίστηκε στα δεδομένα που συλλέγει και ταξινομεί ο ΟΣΔΕΛ και σε αυτά που μας υποβάλλετε, ετοιμάζουμε τη Διανομή για τη Βιβλιοπαραγωγή του έτους 2012.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι Δηλώσεις μπορούν να γίνονται οποτεδήποτε έχετε έτοιμα τα δεδομένα της παραγωγής σας, αλλά θα σας παρακαλούσαμε να μην δηλώνετε ένα-ένα τα βιβλία σας αλλά συνολικά σε εξαμηνιαία ή ετήσια βάση. Επίσης σας *υπενθυμίζουμε *ότι:

- οι ΕΚΔΟΤΕΣ πρέπει να αποστέλλουν τις δηλώσεις στο συγκεκριμένο e-mail που έχει δημιουργηθεί για αυτούς [*[email protected]*]

- οι ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΙ στο αντίστοιχο e-mail [*[email protected]*]

Όσον αφορά στη Βιβλιοπαραγωγή του έτους 2012 λόγω του μεγάλου -πλέον-αριθμού δικαιούχων, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το σύστημα για την υποβολή των δηλώσεων θα παραμείνει ανοικτό μέχρι και την 31η Ιουλίου 2013.

Για την ακρίβεια και την απαιτούμενη πληρότητα των στοιχείων, παρακαλούμε να συμπληρώσετε και να μας αποστείλετε ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ τη ΝΕΑ φόρμα, που θα βρείτε στον Ιστότοπο του ΟΣΔΕΛ [αρχείο: "bookForm2012.xls"], (περιλαμβάνεται υπόδειγμα και οδηγίες για τη συμπλήρωση των απαραίτητων πεδίων "Odigies_2012.pdf"), στα προαναφερθέντα e-mail του Οργανισμού μέχρι και την 31η Ιουλίου 2013.

Συμπλήρωση ή διόρθωση των στοιχείων μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή δεν θα είναι δυνατή. Τα στοιχεία θα κατατεθούν σε συμβολαιογράφο, όπως έχει αποφασιστεί από το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και έχει εγκριθεί από τη Γενική Συνέλευση του Οργανισμού. Σημειώνεται ότι και για βιβλία του 2013 μπορείτε να στέλνετε τα στοιχεία σας από τώρα στις προαναφερθείσες διευθύνσεις email.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*: Όσοι από εσάς έχετε ΗΔΗ αποστείλει τις δηλώσεις σας δεν χρειάζεται να το επαναλάβετε.


Αγαπητοί δικαιούχοι,

Η διενέργεια διανομής βάσει στοιχείων που δηλώνονται από τους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους στον ΟΣΔΕΛ αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα ανάπτυξης και βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών του Οργανισμού προς τους συμβεβλημένους μαζί του δικαιούχους, εντάσσεται δε στη διαρκή προσπάθεια του ΟΣΔΕΛ να παρακολουθεί τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις σύμφωνα και με τα πρότυπα λειτουργίας των πιο αναπτυγμένων Οργανισμών Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης παγκοσμίως.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεργασία σας,

Για το ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ
Ο Πρόεδρος

Δημήτρης Παντελέσκος


----------



## gclito (Jul 9, 2013)

Καλό μεσημέρι! Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, μπορεί να μου πει αν στους δημιουργούς συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι επιμελητές-διορθωτές ή μόνο οι μεταφραστές και συγγραφείς; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 9, 2013)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες. Στη φόρμα του ΟΣΔΕΛ, στη στήλη ΕΙΔΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥ, έχει τις παρακάτω δραστηριότητες:
Συγγραφέας, Μεταφραστής, Ερμηνευτής, Εικονογράφος, Φωτογράφος, *Επιμελητής*, Συνθέτης, Στιχουργός, Εισηγητής, Διασκευαστής, Ανθολόγος, Υπεύθυνος Σειράς, Αφηγητής, Υπεύθυνος Υποσειράς, Ζωγράφος, Γλύπτης, Καλλιτέχνης
Η δική μου απορία είναι «Σε τι διαφέρει ο ζωγράφος και ο γλύπτης από τον καλλιτέχνη;», αλλά μη δίνετε σημασία


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2013)

Σε πολλά.

Δες και μόνος σου:

γλύπτης






ζωγράφος





καλλιτέχνις





:twit:


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες. Στη φόρμα του ΟΣΔΕΛ, στη στήλη ΕΙΔΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥ, έχει τις παρακάτω δραστηριότητες:
> Συγγραφέας, Μεταφραστής, Ερμηνευτής, Εικονογράφος, Φωτογράφος, *Επιμελητής*, Συνθέτης, Στιχουργός, Εισηγητής, Διασκευαστής, Ανθολόγος, Υπεύθυνος Σειράς, Αφηγητής, Υπεύθυνος Υποσειράς, Ζωγράφος, Γλύπτης, Καλλιτέχνης
> Η δική μου απορία είναι «Σε τι διαφέρει ο ζωγράφος και ο γλύπτης από τον καλλιτέχνη;», αλλά μη δίνετε σημασία



Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι ο ΟΣΔΕΛ δεν εννοεί τον επιμελητή-διορθωτή, αλλά τον επιστημονικό επιμελητή (ας τον πούμε πρόχειρα έτσι). Ούτε στον Ν. 2121/93 περιλαμβάνονται οι επιμελητές-διορθωτές στους πνευματικούς δημιουργούς. Επίσης, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω κανέναν επιμελητή-διορθωτή που να εισπράττει δικαιώματα αναπαραγωγής απ' τον ΟΣΔΕΛ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2013)

Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο rogne είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο rogne είναι.


+1 (και από προσωπική εμπειρία με αρνητική απάντηση)


----------



## gclito (Jul 9, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τον χρόνο σας! Να 'στε καλά!


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ξέρετε αν ο ΟΣΔΕΛ κλείνει για τις γιορτές; Έχω πάρει δύο διαφορετικές εργάσιμες μέρες και μου λέει "όλες οι γραμμές είναι κατειλημμένες, περιμένετε", εις το διηνεκές.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2013)

Κώστα, μέσα στις γιορτές ο ΟΣΔΕΛ δεν θα κάνει συναλλαγές με μετρητά (δηλ. δεν κρατάει ταμείο στο γραφείο) — μόνον καταθέσεις σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ή πληρωμή με ήδη υπογεγραμμένες επιταγές (διότι τώρα απουσιάζουν σε άδεια τα στελέχη που μπορούν να υπογράψουν επιταγή).

Επίσης, δοκίμασε τα τηλέφωνα με τα οποία ενημέρωσα το αρχικό μήνυμα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2013)

A, OK Zaz, θενκς.


----------



## rogne (Jan 30, 2014)

Ερώτηση χωρίς να έχω επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ: γνωρίζει κανείς/καμία αν έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι δημόσια για τη φετινή διανομή βιβλιοπαραγωγής (για βιβλία του 2012 δηλαδή); Το μόνο που βλέπω είναι η έναρξη της διανομής δικαιωμάτων εύλογης αμοιβής σε δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

Τα δικαιώματα του 2012 έχουν αρχίσει να καταβάλλονται ήδη από τον Δεκέμβριο 2013, και η διαδικασία συνεχίζεται και τώρα που μιλάμε. Δεν έχεις πάρει το σχετικό ηλεμήνυμα;


----------



## rogne (Jan 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τα δικαιώματα του 2012 έχουν αρχίσει να καταβάλλονται ήδη από τον Δεκέμβριο 2013, και η διαδικασία συνεχίζεται και τώρα που μιλάμε. Δεν έχεις πάρει το σχετικό ηλεμήνυμα;



Περιέργως, όχι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση και ότι δεν βλέπω καμιά δημόσια ανακοίνωση, νομίζω υπήρχε τις προηγούμενες χρονιές (μαζί με τα μέιλ).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, το βρήκα το μέιλ — κι έχει ημερομηνία 15/10/2013:
.
Αγαπητοί κύριοι,

θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι στις επόμενες ημέρες ξεκινάει η διανομή μας.

Παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώστε το συντομότερο δυνατόν, για την ακριβή επωνυμία της εταιρείας σας, προκειμένου να κοπεί η επιταγή σας.

Μόλις λάβουμε το email σας με την ακριβή επωνυμία, θα σας στείλουμε όλα τα στοιχεία του τιμολογίου που πρέπει να εκδώσετε και θα σας ορίσουμε ραντεβού για να περάσετε να εισπράξετε.

Με εκτίμηση,
Για τον ΟΣΔΕΛ

Βασιλική Σανδάλη​


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2014)

rogne said:


> Ερώτηση χωρίς να έχω επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ: γνωρίζει κανείς/καμία αν έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι δημόσια για τη φετινή διανομή βιβλιοπαραγωγής (για βιβλία του 2012 δηλαδή); Το μόνο που βλέπω είναι η έναρξη της διανομής δικαιωμάτων εύλογης αμοιβής σε δημοσιογράφους.


Πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, γιατί κι εγώ σήμερα έλαβα αυτό το μέιλ, παρόλο που δεν είμαι δημοσιογράφος. Επικοινώνησα αμέσως και μου είπαν ότι οι διανομές βιβλιοπαραγωγής έχουν αρχίσει ήδη.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 31, 2014)

Ούτε εγώ το έλαβα και το περίμενα πώς και πώς... :) 

Σε αυτό το μέιλ απαντάμε; [email protected] 

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2014)

Η ηλεταχυδρομική διεύθυνση που έχω εγώ για την κα Σανδάλη είναι *log [at] osdel [dot] gr* .


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

*Βιβλιοπαραγωγή 2014 (προσοχή στις προθεσμίες!)*

Αθήνα 25/6/2014, ΑΠ 121

Θέμα: *ΟΣΔΕΛ υποβολή στοιχείων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013 – 2014, και **ΝΕΑ βιβλιογραφική Βάση **osdelnet**.**gr*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος, σας καλούμε να μας προωθήσετε το σύνολο της βιβλιοπαραγωγής, που τυχόν δεν έχουμε παραλάβει μέχρι και σήμερα, και αφορά στα έτη 2013-2014.
Η συλλογή των στοιχείων αυτών είναι καταρχάς απαραίτητη για τη Βάση Δεδομένων Διανομής του ΟΣΔΕΛ, καθώς και την ενημέρωση του διασυνδεδεμένου με αυτήν συστήματος ARROW Plus της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, στο οποίο μετέχει ο ΟΣΔΕΛ.

Τρόποι ενημέρωσης βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013-2014
Στο ανανεωμένο σύστημα μπορείτε να δηλώνετε τη βιβλιοπαραγωγή σας για το 2013 και το 2014 με δυο τρόπους:

1. μέσω του αρχείου .xls (όπως μας στείλατε και τα προηγούμενα έτη), *ΝΕΟ* πρότυπο του οποίου θα βρείτε εδώ και το οποίο μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε και αποστείλετε στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected].

2. με *άμεση καταχώριση στη νέα* βιβλιογραφική Βάση, πληκτρολογώντας στην διεύθυνση *http://cms.osdelnet.gr * στην μπάρα του προγράμματος περιήγησης (browser) που χρησιμοποιείτε. Χρησιμοποιείστε το εταιρικό σας *Όνομα χρήστη* και *κωδικό*.

Η εφαρμογή βρίσκεται σε πιλοτική λειτουργία beta, και παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας στο 210-3849118 ή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected], για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή διευκρίνιση.
 Με την επίσκεψη στη νέα Βάση, έχετε καθημερινά πρόσβαση σε όλους τους τίτλους σας, ανεξαρτήτως έτους, και μπορείτε να τους ενημερώνετε, διορθώνετε και εμπλουτίζετε με όποια νέα στοιχεία θέλετε να προβάλλονται. Οι υπηρεσίες και οι βιβλιογραφικές πληροφορίες της Βάσης θα ανανεώνονται συνεχώς, ώστε να γίνει πολύτιμο εργαλείο για την επιχείρησή σας. Σας προτείνουμε να καταχωρίζετε τα έργα σας αμέσως μετά την έκδοσή τους, ώστε τα στοιχεία σας να είναι πάντα ενημερωμένα.
Λόγω της online διασύνδεσης της νέας Βάσης με το ευρωπαϊκό σύστημα ARROW Plus, *τα έργα που στερούνται κωδικό ISBN, δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταχωρηθούν ή να διορθωθούν.*

Ο ΟΣΔΕΛ προγραμματίζει εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια για την αναλυτική παρουσίαση της χρήσης και λειτουργίας της νέας Βάσης. Για να συμμετάσχετε, παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας μέχρι την Τετάρτη 2/7/2014, είτε μέσω e-mail στο[email protected], είτε τηλεφωνικά στο 210-3849118, δηλώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον σας και τα άτομα που επιθυμείτε να συμμετάσχουν.

*Προθεσμίες υποβολής αρχείων και καταχωρίσεων στη βάση osdelnet βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013.*

Για τα έργα του *2013*, η καταληκτική προθεσμία υποβολής είναι :
1. με υποβολή αρχείου excel η *4η Ιουλίου 2014 ημέρα Παρασκευή*
2. με απευθείας καταχώρηση στην Βάση, η *18η Ιουλίου 2014 ημέρα Παρασκευή*

Για τα έργα του 2014, έχουμε ήδη παραλάβει μικρό αριθμό δηλώσεων από εκδότες και δημιουργούς, τα στοιχεία των οποίων εμφανίζονται ήδη στη νέα Βάση. Συνεπώς, όσοι έχετε στείλει τις δηλώσεις σας μπορείτε να εξακριβώσετε την εμφάνιση των στοιχείων σας.
Σταθερό στόχο μας αποτελεί η παροχή βέλτιστων υπηρεσιών και εργαλείων που εξασφαλίζουν την πλέον αποτελεσματική εξυπηρέτηση και προβολή σας.

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τη συνεργασία και μη διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας για κάθε διευκρίνιση.
Με εκτίμηση,
Τμήμα Πληροφορικής ΟΣΔΕΛ


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2014)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστούμε :)
Ερώτηση: όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό για τη βάση στέλνουν εκείνοι και αν ναι, σε ποιους;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ερώτηση: όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό για τη βάση στέλνουν εκείνοι και αν ναι, σε ποιους;


Αυτά έχουν νόημα μόνο για όσους έχουν δικαίωμα να ενημερώνουν τη βάση βιβλιοπαραγωγής με τους εκδιδόμενους τίτλους — δλδ εκδότες και ανεξάρτητους βιβλιοπαραγωγούς. Η νέα βάση όμως osdelnet απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι σκοπεύει να αντικαταστήσει —όσον αφορά τουλάχιστο τα θέματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας— τη biblionet (η οποία αποτελούσε μέχρι πρόσφατα την πηγή των στοιχείων και για τον ΟΣΔΕΛ). Επομένως οι δημιουργοί πλην εκδοτών απλώς χρειάζεται να διασφαλίζουν ότι τα έργα στα οποία έχουν εκείνοι συμμετάσχει ανεβαίνουν κανονικά στη νέα βάση, ώστε να μην χάνουν πληρωμές. Εφόσον ένας δημιουργός (συγγραφέας ή μεταφραστής) έχει σύμβαση με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ, εικάζω πως καλό είναι να ρωτήσει πώς θα μπορεί να βλέπει κι εκείνος τη βάση (για να βεβαιώνεται πως είναι ορθά/πλήρως ενημερωμένη όσον αφορά και τα δικά του έργα), αλλά υποθέτω ότι δεν θα έχει δικαιώματα να την ενημερώνει ο ίδιος, ώστε να μην γίνεται τουρλουμπούκι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 30, 2014)

Μέχρι πότε κάνουμε τη δήλωση φέτος;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Μέχρι πότε κάνουμε τη δήλωση φέτος;


.....


Zazula said:


> *Προθεσμίες υποβολής αρχείων και καταχωρίσεων στη βάση osdelnet βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013.*
> 
> Για τα έργα του *2013*, η καταληκτική προθεσμία υποβολής είναι :
> 1. με υποβολή αρχείου excel η *4η Ιουλίου 2014 ημέρα Παρασκευή*
> 2. με απευθείας καταχώρηση στην Βάση, η *18η Ιουλίου 2014 ημέρα Παρασκευή*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

Αθήνα 7/10/2014

Θέμα: *ΟΣΔΕΛ - Έλεγχος στοιχείων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013*

Αγαπητοί συμβασιούχοι,Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εγγραφών της Ελληνικής Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013 στην Βιβλιογραφική Βάση του ΟΣΔΕΛ οσδελnet, είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε ότι ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία συλλογής δεδομένων.

Η διενέργεια διανομής βάσει στοιχείων που δηλώνονται από τους ίδιους τους δικαιούχους στον ΟΣΔΕΛ αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα ανάπτυξης και βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών του Οργανισμού προς τους συμβεβλημένους μαζί του δικαιούχους, εντάσσεται δε στη διαρκή προσπάθεια του ΟΣΔΕΛ να παρακολουθεί τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις σύμφωνα και με τα πρότυπα λειτουργίας των πιο αναπτυγμένων Οργανισμών Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης παγκοσμίως.

*Όπως και την προηγούμενη χρονιά οι εκδότες καλούνται να επιβεβαιώσουν τις εγγραφές τους που αφορούν στην Εισαγωγή Δεδομένων Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013 προς Διανομή Δικαιωμάτων σε εκδότες και δημιουργούς.*

Παρακαλούμε *ελέγξτε* και *επιβεβαιώστε* την συμφωνία σας για την ορθότητα των δεδομένων στις εγγραφές σας στην οσδελnet, και *επικυρώστε*, πατώντας στο σημείο *Αποδοχή δεδομένων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013*, στην αρχική σελίδα της εφαρμογής καταχωρίσεων των εκδοτών.

*Καταληκτική ημερομηνία ορίστηκε η Τετάρτη 15 Οκτωβρίου 2014.*
Μετά την επικύρωση των στοιχείων εκδοτών στη βάση δεδομένων του ΟΣΔΕΛ, ακολουθεί η διαδικασία του Τελικού Ελέγχου Διανομής, και αμέσως μετά τα στοιχεία θα κατατεθούν σε συμβολαιογράφο, όπως έχει αποφασιστεί από το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και έχει εγκριθεί από τη Γενική Συνέλευση του Οργανισμού.

Αλλαγές ή διόρθωσεις των στοιχείων του 2013, μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή δεν θα είναι δυνατόν να ενταχθούν και να επηρεάσουν την Διανομή Δικαιωμάτων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2013.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την συνεργασία.
Τμήμα Πληροφορικής ΟΣΔΕΛ

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Ι: Έχετε επίσης την δυνατότητα να ελέγξετε την ορθότητα των δεδομένων «μαζικά» "κατεβάζοντας" το συνολικό αρχείο της παραγωγής σας σε μορφή .xls
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΙΙ: Σε περίπτωση που σας αντιστοιχούν περισσότεροι του ενός Διακριτικοί Τίτλοι ή Εκδοτικοί Οίκοι, ο έλεγχος και η επιβεβαίωση πρέπει να γίνει για κάθε ΕΚΔΟΤΗ ή ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ ξεχωριστά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 9, 2014)

Εμμμμ, δηλαδή να καταλάβω ότι εμείς δεν κάνουμε κάτι άλλο εφέτος, πέρα από το να πάρουμε τηλεφωνάκι στον ΟΣΔΕΛ κατά Χριστούγεννα μεριά για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού για το σκάσιμο των μπικικινίων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2014)

Είδα τις προάλλες το σχόλιο του Κόμη, τηλεφώνησα στον ΟΣΔΕΛ και μου είπαν ότι καλά είχε καταλάβει ο Κόμης.


----------



## rogne (Jan 15, 2015)

Ιδέα μου είναι ή φέτος τα ποσά του ΟΣΔΕΛ είναι σημαντικά μειωμένα; Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει αλλάξει και η διαδικασία είσπραξης, έχει γίνει εξ αποστάσεως.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2015)

To ελάχιστο έχει μειωθεί στα 100€ (από 200€), πράγμα εύλογο αφού —χάρη και στις δικές μας προσπάθειες, εδώ στη Λεξιλογία— έχουν συνάψει σύμβαση με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ περισσότεροι συντελεστές (συγγραφείς & μεταφραστές)· άρα αυξήθηκε ο παρονομαστής. Επίσης, το ποσό αυτό προκύπτει από τα ποσά που έχει εισπράξει ο ΟΣΔΕΛ μέσα στη χρονιά από τα αμοιβολόγια για άδειες αναπαραγωγής έργων λόγου, από το ποσοστό που βαρύνει το φωτοτυπικό χαρτί και από όσες αγωγές επιδίκασαν ποσά για παράβαση του Ν.2121· αν αυτό το ποσό ήταν τελικά μικρότερο (δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να δω), τότε μειώθηκε και ο αριθμητής.


----------



## rogne (Jan 15, 2015)

Θα είχαν ενδιαφέρον τα σχετικά νούμερα (του αριθμητή και του παρονομαστή), αν μπορούσαν να βρεθούν κάπου, γιατί τέτοια μείωση του ελάχιστου ποσού απ' τη μια χρονιά στην άλλη σημαίνει λογικά δραματικές αλλαγές: μεγάλη και απότομη αύξηση του παρονομαστή ή/και μεγάλη και απότομη μείωση του αριθμητή.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2015)

Πάντως «εφόσον κάποιος δημιουργός το επιθυμεί υπάρχει δυνατότητα να λάβει αναλυτική κατάσταση για τα απόδοση των δικαιωμάτων του 2013»: http://www.osdel.gr/index.php?page=article&article_id=195


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

*ΟΣΔΕΛ υποβολή στοιχείων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2014*

*ΟΣΔΕΛ υποβολή στοιχείων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2014 (προθεσμία: 30/06/2015)*

Έχει έρθει η στιγμή να ελέγξετε το σύνολο της βιβλιοπαραγωγής που σας αφορά και εκδόθηκε μέσα στο έτος 2014 και/ή σε παλαιότερα έτη. Τον έλεγχο αυτόν τον κάνετε στη βιβλιογραφική βάση *οσδελnet *(www.osdelnet.gr).

Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχουν τίτλοι σας στην βάση, ή, ενώ υπάρχει ο τίτλος, δεν εμφανίζεται το όνομα σας στους συντελεστές, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε με τον εκδότη σας για τη διόρθωση των αντίστοιχων τίτλων στην οσδελnet.

Εάν έχετε αυτοεκδόσεις που δεν εμφανίζονται, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ ώστε να σας σταλεί ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο για να συμπληρώσετε και στείλετε αντίγραφό του προς καταχώριση στη βάση.

Για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή σχετική απορία σας, επικοινωνήστε με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ στο 210-3849118 ή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected]

Ελέγξτε λοιπόν τις εγγραφές σας προσεκτικά.

Προϋπόθεση για να συμμετέχουν οι τίτλοι σας στη διανομή δικαιωμάτων είναι να υπάρχουν όλα τα απαραίτητα δεδομένα υπολογισμού των δικαιωμάτων, βάσει του κανονισμού διανομής του ΟΣΔΕΛ. Ελέγξτε και επιβεβαιώστε ότι υπάρχουν οπωσδήποτε τα πιο κάτω δεδομένα συμπληρωμένα σε κάθε τίτλο σας:

ISBN
ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας
αριθμός σελίδων
θεματική ταξινόμηση.
Ελέγξτε ότι είναι καταχωρισμένη σωστά η ιδιότητά σας σε κάθε τίτλο (λ.χ. συγγραφέας, ανθολόγος, επιστημονικός επιμελητής, επιμελητής, επιμελητής σειράς, μεταφραστής κλπ).

*Για τα έργα του 2014, η προθεσμία καταχώρισής τους είναι η 30ή Ιουνίου 2015.*


----------



## peacock (May 21, 2015)

Εντελώς τυχαία βρέθηκα εδώ από παραπομπή που έκανε ο daeman.
Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα και τηλεφώνησα για να ρωτήσω για ένα βιβλίο που είχα μεταφράσει το 2003.
Με έψαξε η -όντως ευγενέστατη κυρία Σανδάλη- και με βρήκε. Μου αναλογεί το τεράστιο ποσό των 8,76 ευρακίων (με τις κρατήσεις 6,00), τα οποία μπορώ να εισπράξω.

Η Αλεξάνδρα γιατί γράφει εδώ ότι δεν της αναλογεί κάτι;
(Και το δικό μου ποσό αν το είχα εισπράξει εγκαίρως ίσως να ήταν μεγαλύτερο; Αυτό ξέχασα να το ρωτήσω.)

Alexandra
«Όνειρο ήταν και πάει... Αλλά καλύτερα να εξηγήσω: Είχα μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο το 2007. Κάποια στιγμή, αντιλήφθηκα ότι δικαιούμαι 200 ευρώ από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ, αλλά δεν έσπευσα. Πήγα σήμερα και διαπίστωσα ότι αυτά τα χρήματα είναι επιδότηση, και αν δεν πας εγκαίρως, τα χάνεις. Δηλαδή τώρα δίνουν την επιδότηση για βιβλία που μεταφράστηκαν το 2009, οι προηγούμενοι έχασαν -- εκτός αν είχαν υπογράψει εγκαίρως τη σύμβαση με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ. Για φέτος, η επιδότηση είναι 250 ευρώ για τους μεταφραστές και 500 ευρώ για τους συγγραφείς.»


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

Επειδή, όπως είπα παραπάνω, η κυρία Σανδάλη μού είπε ότι αν δεν έχεις ήδη υπογράψει τη σύμβαση με τον ΟΣΔΕΛ, τα χάνεις τα χρήματα. Δηλαδή, εγώ έπρεπε προφανώς να υπογράψω τη σύμβαση το 2008.


----------



## peacock (May 21, 2015)

Κι εγώ που δεν την έχω υπογράψει, πώς τα παίρνω;


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα σου τα δώσουν. Σε ρώτησε η κυρία Σανδάλη αν έχεις υπογράψει σύμβαση;


----------



## peacock (May 21, 2015)

Εξήγησα στην κυρία Σανδάλη ότι μόλις σήμερα έμαθα για την ύπαρξη του Οργανισμού και του δικαιώματος είσπραξης. Προφανώς, κατάλαβε ότι έχω πλήρη άγνοια. Δεν μου είπε κάτι για σύμβαση. Μου είπε ότι αυτά τα χρήματα είναι δεσμευμένα στο όνομά μου και ότι μπορώ να τα εισπράξω όποτε θέλω. Της είπα να τους τα διαθέσω αλλά μου εξήγησε ότι χρειάζεται συμβολαιογραφική πράξη κ.λπ. Απάντησα, λοιπόν, ότι θα πάω από 'κει να τα πάρω για να μην υπάρχουν ανοιχτοί λογαριασμοί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

Ναι, τώρα καταλαβαίνω τι έγινε. Αυτά τα ψιλά είναι επειδή δεν υπέγραψες εγκαίρως να πάρεις το μεγάλο ποσόν. Κι εμένα κάτι ψιλά μου είχαν δώσει, το θυμήθηκα τώρα. Αλλά δεν βλάπτει να προσπαθήσεις, μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι και μπορέσω να πάρω κι εγώ κάτι παραπάνω.


----------



## peacock (May 21, 2015)

Τώρα κατάλαβα κι εγώ, όμως...! Ότι αν είχα εισπράξει εγκαίρως, το ποσό θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο. Άρα, όταν δεν προλαβαίνεις/παίρνεις χαμπάρι, το τρώει η μαρμάγκα το κανονικό ποσό και μένεις με τα ψιλά.
Σαν τι να έχει αλλάξει, Αλεξάνδρα...; Προφανώς, αυτά μας αναλογούν εφόσον το καταλάβαμε αργά...
Θέλεις να ρωτήσω κάτι όταν πάω;


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

Μόνο αν βγάλεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα ότι μπορούμε να πάμε να διεκδικήσουμε τίποτα. :)


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2017)

Ενημερωτικά: μετά από δυο χρόνια με ελάχιστο ποσό για μεταφραστές τα 100 ευρώ, φέτος πέσαμε στα 50 (επί των οποίων, θυμίζω, ο φόρος είναι 26% και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές 26,95% για όσους/ες κόβουν τιμολόγια). Με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς, σύντομα μηδενίζουμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2017)

47,68 + ΦΠΑ 24%...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2018)

rogne said:


> Ενημερωτικά: μετά από δυο χρόνια με ελάχιστο ποσό για μεταφραστές τα 100 ευρώ, φέτος πέσαμε στα 50 (επί των οποίων, θυμίζω, ο φόρος είναι 26% και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές 26,95% για όσους/ες κόβουν τιμολόγια). Με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς, σύντομα μηδενίζουμε...



Το μίνιμουμ 50άρικο παραμένει και φέτος. Επιπλέον πρέπει να τυπώσεις την καινούργια οχτασέλιδη σύμβαση και να τη στείλεις μαζί με το ΤΠΥ, αλλιώς δεν θα εισπράξεις το 50άρικο. Ας πούμε ότι μαζί με τον χαμένο χρόνο, μένει καθαρό πλούσια πλούσια ένα 25άρικο.

Στην απολογητική επιστολή, ο Οργανισμός επικαλείται την απώλεια των εσόδων λόγω της παρατεταμένης κρίσης και, κυρίως, την απώλεια του ποσοστού επί της πώλησης των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.

Και τι να το κάνεις το 25άρι; Να το χαρίσεις; Όχι, φυσικά. Μπορείς να το αποταμιεύσεις και σε 20 χρόνια να επενδύσεις σε ένα αναμνηστικό 500άρικο, αφού δεν θα τυπώνονται πια.

Επί της ουσίας, όμως, κάπου γίνεται αστεία η ύπαρξη οργανισμών που υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργούν υπέρ των μελών τους και συντηρούν μια σχετική γραφειοκρατία (που έχει κι αυτή το κόστος της, σίγουρα). Αν είναι να παγιωθούν τέτοια ποσά, θα αρκούσε ένα κουτάκι στη φορολογική μας δήλωση που να μας εξασφαλίζει το σχετικό ποσό.


----------



## sarant (Jan 25, 2018)

Αλήθεια, αν οι φετινοί δικαιούχοι αρνηθούν στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία να μπουν στον κόπο και κατά συνέπεια να εισπράξουν το ποσό, του χρόνου θα αυξηθεί;


----------



## rogne (Jan 25, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επί της ουσίας, όμως, κάπου γίνεται αστεία η ύπαρξη οργανισμών που υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργούν υπέρ των μελών τους και συντηρούν μια σχετική γραφειοκρατία (που έχει κι αυτή το κόστος της, σίγουρα).



Μπα, οι εκδότες-μέλη ικανοποιημένοι πρέπει να είναι. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν τους να διαμαρτύρεται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2018)

sarant said:


> Αλήθεια, αν οι φετινοί δικαιούχοι αρνηθούν στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία να μπουν στον κόπο και κατά συνέπεια να εισπράξουν το ποσό, του χρόνου θα αυξηθεί;



Θα έπρεπε να ξέρει κανείς τι προβλέπει το καταστατικό του ΟΣΔΕΛ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2018)

rogne said:


> Μπα, οι εκδότες-μέλη ικανοποιημένοι πρέπει να είναι. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν τους να διαμαρτύρεται...



Ε, ας μαζέψουμε 500 υπογραφές να φωνάζουμε. Ή δεν έχουν μείνει ούτε 500 μεταφραστές ενεργά μέλη του ΟΣΔΕΛ, άραγε;


----------



## rogne (Jan 25, 2018)

Δρ., ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα, και μένει να δείξει με την υλοποίησή της σε τι κοινό απευθύνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, ας μαζέψουμε 500 υπογραφές να φωνάζουμε. Ή δεν έχουν μείνει ούτε 500 μεταφραστές ενεργά μέλη του ΟΣΔΕΛ, άραγε;



500 υπογραφές μεταφραστών; Εκδηλώθηκαν ποτέ στην Ελλάδα 500 μεταφραστές μαζί; Και, αν μαζευτούν, θα είναι καλό να αξιοποιηθεί η περίσταση για τα λεφτά του ΟΣΔΕΛ, λες και δεν υπάρχουν πολύ πιο βασικά πράγματα να διαμαρτυρηθούν; 

Άσε τους μεταφραστές να καθεύδουν...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 26, 2018)

Τι ακριβώς να φωνάζουμε;


----------



## rogne (Jan 26, 2018)

Ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα "διαμαρτυρίας": μέσα σε τρία χρόνια το μίνιμουμ δικαιωμάτων αναπαραγωγής προς μεταφραστές έπεσε στο ένα τέταρτο (από 200 ευρώ στα 50), όπου και φαίνεται να σταθεροποιείται (προς το παρόν), αναρωτιόμαστε αν το ίδιο συνέβη και με τους εκδότες-συμβασιούχους του ΟΣΔΕΛ, και εν πάση περιπτώσει (λέω εγώ τώρα) γιατί να μη φτιαχνόταν στην τελική ένας οργανισμός συλλογικής διαχείρισης μόνο για καθαυτό πνευματικούς δημιουργούς έργων λόγου (συγγραφείς και μεταφραστές), αντί να στριμωχνόμαστε "όλοι μαζί" και να καταλήγουμε με κάτι γελοία ψίχουλα.

ΥΓ. Καμιά φορά ευκολότερα μαζεύονται 500 νοματαίοι για επουσιώδη και "τεχνικά" θέματα, παρά για μείζονα, που είναι όμως φορτισμένα, πολιτικά, συγκρουσιακά, "πάνω απ' τις δυνάμεις μας" κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2018)

Να πω μερικά παραδείγματα. 

Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές με δηλωμένη παραγωγή 12, 15, 18 τίτλων των 300 σελίδων κατά μέσο όρο ετησίως (για σοβαρούς εκδοτικούς οίκους) και επί πολλά χρόνια. Είναι πιθανό ότι δεν τα μεταφράζουν οι ίδιοι, αλλά έχουν φτιάξει εργαστήρια ανώνυμων συνεργατών κλπ.

Υπάρχουν εκδότες που βάζουν το όνομά τους ως συν-μεταφραστές σε κάθε τίτλο που εκδίδουν. Όχι μια ή δυο φορές, αλλά συστηματικά.

Μόνο εμένα φαίνεται ότι πρακτικές σαν αυτές νοθεύουν το σύστημα διανομής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2018)

rogne said:


> Δρ., ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα, και μένει να δείξει με την υλοποίησή της σε τι κοινό απευθύνεται.



Καταλαβαίνεις, φίλτατε Ρόγνη, ότι πέρα από την υπογραφή μου (και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα της ιδέας, τα οποία εκχωρώ προθύμως υπέρ του κοινού σκοπού :)) δεν έχω τη συνδικαλιστική πείρα για να συμβάλω στην υλοποίηση.


----------



## rogne (Jan 27, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να πω μερικά παραδείγματα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν μεταφραστές με δηλωμένη παραγωγή 12, 15, 18 τίτλων των 300 σελίδων κατά μέσο όρο ετησίως (για σοβαρούς εκδοτικούς οίκους) και επί πολλά χρόνια. Είναι πιθανό ότι δεν τα μεταφράζουν οι ίδιοι, αλλά έχουν φτιάξει εργαστήρια ανώνυμων συνεργατών κλπ.
> 
> ...



Προφανώς το νοθεύουν (δεν ξέρω πάντως σε ποια έκταση, δηλαδή δεν ξέρω πόσο διαδεδομένα είναι τέτοια φαινόμενα), αλλά σίγουρα δεν εξηγούν την εξαέρωση της εύλογης αμοιβής τα τελευταία χρόνια, αφού οι παραπάνω είναι πολύ, χμ, πατροπαράδοτες στρεβλώσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις, μοιάζει μάλλον εύκολο να διορθωθούν με λίγη καλή θέληση: είναι φως φανάρι πότε συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα, υποθέτω μπορούν να ελεγχθούν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2018)

Σωστό κι αυτό. Ίσως, τελικά, το ουσιαστικό και σημαντικό έσοδο (που αύξησε με τα χρόνια και τον κύκλο των αποληπτών δικαιωμάτων) να ήταν το ποσοστό «υπέρ τρίτων» από τις πωλήσεις ειδών πληροφορικής και με την απώλειά του να κατέρρευσε το σύστημα...


----------



## rogne (Jan 27, 2018)

...Και ενώ η λογική λέει πως το ποσοστό αυτό θα έπρεπε να αυξηθεί δραματικά, διευρυνόμενο σε τάμπλετ, έξυπνα κινητά κλπ., συσκευές δηλαδή που ευνοούν άμεσα την αναπαραγωγή. Αλλά, ναι, με τη γενική κατάργηση των φόρων "υπέρ τρίτων" (λέγε με και "εργαλειοθήκη ΟΟΣΑ"), το σύστημα χάνει τη βάση του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2018)

Έτσι.

Που με κάνει από την άλλη να αναρωτιέμαι (ξανά) αν είναι αναγκαίο (πια) αυτό το σύστημα, συνολικά.


----------

